#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Electrical machinery books required

## asha27

plz can anyone upload these two books

electrical machinery-P.S BHIMBRA
electrical machines-NAGRATH AND KOTHARI
plz i need it asap...........





  Similar Threads: List of Top Books and Author for Electrical Engineering Books & Projects Electrical machinery by Dr. P.S.BIMBHRA required Books Required need ebook urgent electrical MACHINERY by P.S. BIMBRA E-books in pdf required

----------

